
Not a 'math person'? You may be better at learning to code than you think - ingve
https://phys.org/news/2020-03-math-person-code.html
======
osaatcioglu
Shameless plug, I wrote about this two weeks before the article was published
and I wrote a new post about it. [https://osaatcioglu.netlify.com/posts/i-am-
not-alone/](https://osaatcioglu.netlify.com/posts/i-am-not-alone/)

I am curious if there are more people out there thinking the same.

